# ultrabook, kaufberatung bzw. auskunft



## anthu (31. März 2013)

Hallo Leute

habe derzeit einen schenker xmg p501 laptop
15,6zoll 1920x1080 mattes display
intel core i7 2630qm
8gb ram ddr3
nvidia geforce gtx 560m
500gb samsung ssd 830series 

möchte das teil verkaufen, weil es mir einerseits zu schwer ist, das netzteil extrem groß und schwer
da bin ich nun bei ultrabooks gelandet, meine frau hat seit vorigem jahr ein Asus Zenbook UX32VD-R4002V

nun hab ich mich mal umgeschaut und das Asus Zenbook UX51VZ-CN036H entdeckt

Prozessor  Intel® Core™ i7-3612QM (2,10 GHz, Turbo-Boost 2.0 bis zu 3,10 GHz, 6MB Smart-Cache)
Chipsatz  Intel® HM77
Arbeitsspeicher  8192MB DDR3 1600MHz (4096MB onboard + 4096MB)
Display  15,6“ (39,6cm) Full HD 16:9 Anti Glare / Wide View / 1920 x 1080 / LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung
Grafik  NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M mit 2GB GDDR5 VRAM
Festplatte  512GB S-ATA III SSD (2x 256GB)
Optisches Laufwerk  -
WLAN  802.11 a/g/n
Netzwerk  10/100/1000 MBit/s
Bluetooth  4.0
Card Reader  2-in-1 (SD & MMC)
Schnittstellen  Mini VGA, HDMI, Kopfhörer & Mikrofon, 3x USB 3.0
Kamera  HD Webcam
Akku / Netzteil  8 Zellen Akku / 90 Watt
Betriebssystem  Windows® 8 - 64-Bit (OEM)
Abmessungen  380 x 254 x 6-20 mm
Gewicht  Ca. 2,2 kg
Service  24-Monate Pick-Up & Return Service in DE & AT oder Carry-In Service in DE
Besonderheiten  Externes DVD-Laufwerk und externer Subwoofer im Lieferumfang, ultra schlankes Design,
beleuchtete Tastatur, Aluminium Cover & Handballenauflage, Bang & Olufsen
ICEpower®, USB 3.0 mit USB Charger+, Instant On, Multitouchpad, Intel® Wireless Display

wie sieht das aus?
leistung mit meinem derzeitigen p501 vergleichbar?
vorallem graka gtx 560m vs GT 650M?
i7 prozessor, 8gb ram, 500gb ssd, mattes 15,6"zoll display passen ja
erheblich leichter und handlicher ist das teil ja

edit:
einsatzzweck ist im büro diverse autocad und 3d-cad programme, autocad, inventor, catia, archicad, ..
und zuhause normales multimedia (filme musik, office, internet übers wlan),
spiele wie x-com, company of heroes, tomb raider (2013, anniversary, underworld), supreme commander, siedler2 dng, dead space 1, far cry 1, torchlight 1+2, risen1, gothic3,..


lg
andreas


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2013)

Also, das Ultrabook müsste insgesamt müsste es auf nem Level wie Dein Laptop sein. Der Grafikchip ist sehr ähnlich, siehe hier NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ aber Achtung: die Benchmarkwerte sind natürlich oft nicht in FullHD, da FullHD selten bei Notebook ist.


Brauchst Du denn wirklich eine solche Gaming-fähigkeit unterwegs? Für das Geld bekommst Du nämlich locker ein anderes Ultrabook, das für moderne Spiele nicht so stark ist wie das Zenbook, was Du Dir rausgesucht hast, aber trotzdem ganz okay ist, so dass Du "ab und an" auch unterwegs spielen kannst, PLUS dazu noch einen PC, der weitaus besser als das Zenbook mit der 650m ist und den du dann zu Hause nutzen kannst. zB das Asus S56CM-XX043H für 700€, oder HP Sleekbook 15-b030eg für 600€. Ein PC für ca 700€ wäre dann wiederum schon stärker als das og. Zenbook.

Und was ich noch gefunden hab: ein Samsung 550P5C für 1000€ mit nem Core i7-3610QM und einer GTX 650m - also 800-900€ weniger als das Zenbook bei an sich gleicher Leistung ^^ das hat halt ne 1000GB HDD und keine SSDs, aber Du könntest da auch selber eine mit 256GB einbauen, 150€ kostet ne SSD in der Größe.


----------



## anthu (1. April 2013)

guten morgen

desktop brauch ich nicht, hab eh einen recht ansehnichen (q9650, 8gb ram, gtx560 mit 24" 1920x1080) hier zuhause rumstehen.
verwende ihn aber nurmehr selten, da ich meist mit dem laptop im wohnzimmer sitze.

haupteinsatzzweck für den laptop ist aber für die arbeit mit den cad programmen, daher auch die extra graka und nicht nur die onboard hd4000, und dann ist mir die hohe auflösung von 1920x1080 und ein mattes display sehr wichtig.
auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist ein integrierter nummernblock (kein usb-zubehör) wegen der koordinateneingabe.

und da ich den laptop täglich von zu hause in die arbeit und wieder zurück nehme, und ich seit einem bandscheibenvorfall, (bin jetzt ja auch schon ü40) auf leichte dinge stehe, eben ein ultrabook.
(das p501 ist doch eben kein leichtgewicht und das netzteil hat auch einen kilo)
habe meiner frau ja voriges jahr zum geburtstag das zenbook UX32VD-R4002V geschenkt und bin eigentlich recht angetan von dem ding.
daher, als ich gesehe hab, das es das jetzt auch in groß gibt, überleg ich, mein schenker xmg p501 zu verkaufen und mir auch ein ultrabook - eben mit den genannten eigenschaften - zu kaufen.
habe keine anderen ub´s gefunden mit diesen eigenschaften, ev kennt ihr dann ja welche?

lg
andreas


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2013)

Ich hab in FUllHD und mattem Display noch gefunden:


Samsung 770Z5E, das hat nen Core i7, 8GB, 1000GB HDD und ne AMD 8780m (ich meine, dass inzwischen AMD für CAD sogar besser sei). Kostet ca 1300€ mit win8 und 1400€ mit win8Pro, hier mit win8 Samsung 770Z5E-S01 39,6 cm Notebook titan silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

Oder das Dell Vostro 3560 gibt es in mehreren Varianten ab ca 800€ mit nem i7, dedizierter Graka von AMD oder Nvidia usw., aber ich glaub das hat keinen num-Block


----------



## bmwbleifuss (6. April 2013)

wie schwer darf der Laptop maximal sein?
und ob es die 500g rausreissen was das Ultrabook weniger wiegt???


----------

